# Tattoos of Your Pup?



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Just wondering who ELSE has ink of their beloved pets?
My left hip is dedicated to my fur kids...I wanted to show the tattoo of Reuben I had done last year...you'll also see a memorial paw for Murphy, our eldest cat who died 2 years ago and Cherry Blossoms...








So who else sports ink?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is so beautiful. What a good artist you had. Reuben is just gorgeous and the tatoo looks awesome.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you from us both!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

That is awesome! So life like!!! He will always be with you......


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Very nice ink! That is amazing how they got it so life like of him. I have ink done but not of my pets.....yet! LOL


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a sketch style tattoo of my pit bull, Bo on my right calf. (I guess that makes 15 tattoos, forgot to mention it in my list of tattoos on the general forum because it isn't finished in my mind). It needs some more shading in his face and I am putting his name under it. I don't know what I will do for Neeci yet.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love it. i have quite a bit of ink done, but none of my pets. ive had too many animals in my life to do it. but i am considering something to represent them. not sure what yet.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

roughhouse said:


> I have a sketch style tattoo of my pit bull, Bo on my right calf. (I guess that makes 15 tattoos, forgot to mention it in my list of tattoos on the general forum because it isn't finished in my mind). It needs some more shading in his face and I am putting his name under it. I don't know what I will do for Neeci yet.


Cool...I wanna see pix!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

That looks awesome!!! I am getting my babies paws on my calf


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow that's nice!

there is this lady that came in to my job (vet's office) and she has 4 of her pets NICELY done on her back ,leg chest and some place else i just can't place it but they are so colorfully and bright. someone did some nice work on her


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

very good indeed, I would get mine done but if I got all 6 of my dogs my human boys might have something to say about not having them on lol


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I was looking for a thread just like this! I know it's old but I'm gonna bump it up!!
I'm interested to see if anyone else has any tattoos relating to their pets. 

I only have ONE tattoo, which took me FOREVER to decide on.. and this was it:









Very simple.. on my right wrist. I work at a pretty upscale vet clinic and wasn't sure how they'd react so I kinda went and got it done my last birthday without asking.. LOL.. turned out okay though, my boss saw it and was like, "is that real...?" I grinned sheepishly and said, "Yes, yes it is.." and to my surprise her reply was, "Well, I must say the paw print won me over- very tastefully done!"


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I do have a wolf paw print on my right ankle which is related to our huskies.
I have been wanting my cat Elvira who passed on my hip for a long time, but i want to find someone that can really do it justice and make it look like her, so have put it off.
I would like all my pets on me at some point too.
Maybe a big back piece, lol x


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a very nice tattoo, looks just like him!!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I am planning to get Toby done very very shortly. That is a very very nice tattoo and it does look like him. Which is always a bonus


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd like to have one of my pug done


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Very simple.. on my right wrist. I work at a pretty upscale vet clinic and wasn't sure how they'd react so I kinda went and got it done my last birthday without asking.. LOL.. turned out okay though, my boss saw it and was like, "is that real...?" I grinned sheepishly and said, "Yes, yes it is.." and to my surprise her reply was, "Well, I must say the paw print won me over- very tastefully done!"



yea i have one on my hand by my thumb and petsmart who's "no tattoos" didn't care about that one , plus alot of the people that come into grooming love it :hello1:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I have Elise on the back of my neck and Tinkerbell on my hip bone x


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got ink but not dog related. Your is very nice and looks just like your baby. Good ink artists are hard to find when wanting life like portraits. Way to go!


----------

